# is this possible?



## OI$urfGOD (Jul 31, 2004)

i have a audiobahn 12" dual voice coil sub, is there any way to hook that to the amp that is installed with the rf package on 03 spec?


----------



## STRATTON (Sep 10, 2003)

OI$urfGOD said:


> i have a audiobahn 12" dual voice coil sub, is there any way to hook that to the amp that is installed with the rf package on 03 spec?



i personally dont know how, but i wouldnt do it either way, just get your self a nice 300 watt amp for that sub and itll sound better......


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

you might be able to, but you'd be getting maybe 40rms going to the sub and it would sound like ass

get a real amp


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

OI$urfGOD said:


> i have a audiobahn 12" dual voice coil sub, is there any way to hook that to the amp that is installed with the rf package on 03 spec?


Using that amp to push that sub is kinda like hunting a T Rex with a dildo. Its just way under equipped. Bigger is better and its time to upgrade. :cheers:


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

^

bahahahahahahahahahahahaha

Yes indeed, the RF package would be way underpowering that sub.


----------



## OI$urfGOD (Jul 31, 2004)

well i have sony 1000 2 channel but dont really know about these factory hookups!!!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

OI$urfGOD said:


> well i have sony 1000 2 channel but dont really know about these factory hookups!!!


Sorry to break this to you, but sell the Sony. In all honesty, it isn't worth your time and will yield very dissapointing results. Their are many much higher quality brands that cost the same.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

haha @ 40watts to the sub


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

LOL, I got twice that going to each of my mids.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

hehe, yeah that's pretty pathetic


----------



## STRATTON (Sep 10, 2003)

i have 1200 watts running to my jl audio 12's, the amps are kenwoods...my system in my nx sounds sweet i just need some new 6 by 9's for the doors and the rears. then ill be serious ; )


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

you wont be serious if you have rear speakers


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

You won't be real serious with 6x9s either... yay for no midrange!


----------



## STRATTON (Sep 10, 2003)

punkroka436 said:


> you wont be serious if you have rear speakers


how do u figure ?



samo said:


> You won't be real serious with 6x9s either... yay for no midrange!


im not trying to win a sound contest......im just saying then ill be serious in general.......i think you guys are to serious....


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

STRATTON said:


> how do u figure ?


rear speakers = teh suck


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> rear speakers = teh suck


agreed. trust us. most of the audio nuts here only run fronts, and that 1 pair of components up front will 99% of the time outperform and be louder than 2 sets of speakers


----------



## BlendNo27 (May 4, 2004)

what if for some odd reason, the sq judge sits in the back?!? :fluffy:


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

then you would lose even more points by having rear speakers because your entire soundstage would sink faster than leonardo


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

when you go to a concert, do you stand with your back to the speakers? I think not

the goal of car audio is to make it sound as much like a live concert as possible. Rear speakers drag the sound stage to the back of the car and make it sound like ass


----------



## STRATTON (Sep 10, 2003)

Punkrocka436 said:


> when you go to a concert, do you stand with your back to the speakers? I think not
> 
> the goal of car audio is to make it sound as much like a live concert as possible. Rear speakers drag the sound stage to the back of the car and make it sound like ass


yall is confusing me, i have 1200 watts running to two twelves, im gonna replace my door speakers there 6 by 9s and the rear speakers are 6 by 9's also, so your saying there is no point in putting in new speakers in the back, so just leave them stock ?


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

I agree that rear speakers r pretty much pointless, of course i found this out the hard way after i bought some and wasted my money. with the 2 12" 3000 each subs i have i couldnt hear them anyways, and of course when the bass hit it made the rears move so much that the wires came loose which then caused all the sound in my car to cut off and i would have to keep wiring them, talk about a pain in the ass. save yourself the trouble and money dont bother with rears. just get a nice set of fronts and maybe some tweeters.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I still like having rear speakers. I like when the sound is all around me, when only the fronts are hooked up, it sounds like something's missing. When you're wearing headphones, you can't tell if te sound's coming from in front of you or behind you, it's just all around you. 

I guess you can say that fronts alone are better for performance since you can concentrate all your funding and energy into jus 2 channels, but I still like being at the center of my sound.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I still like having rear speakers. I like when the sound is all around me, when only the fronts are hooked up, it sounds like something's missing. When you're wearing headphones, you can't tell if te sound's coming from in front of you or behind you, it's just all around you.
> 
> I guess you can say that fronts alone are better for performance since you can concentrate all your funding and energy into jus 2 channels, but I still like being at the center of my sound.



get a good pair of comps on enough power with a decent sub and a headunit that has time correction, and you'll never ever ever feel the need to have rears, I promise you. It'll always be loud enough, have enough midbass, and you'll always feel like you're at the center. The difference between this and having rears, is that you also have imaging and a soundstage, not to mention either a better pair of speakers or more money in your pocket.


----------

